# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Firefox, дополнения

## Val_Ery

Разработчики Firefox в ходе работ по развитию и модернизации браузера в целом заявили о переходе на новый формат разрабатываемых дополнений. Теперь они будут называться WebExtensions. И, начиная с версии Огнелиса 57 (выход планируется в ноябре 2017 года), в нем будут работать только дополнения, сделанные по этой технологии.

Подробнее - тут

На сегодняшний день, если Вы проверите дополнения своего браузера, то обнаружите пометку "Устаревшее" с ярко-желтым фоном. Это - не только информирование разработчиков дополнений о том, что в недалеком будущем их дополнения перестанут работать.

Это - явное указание пользователям браузера, что необходимо проверить наличие новой обновленной версии Вашего любимого дополнения на AMO (addons.mozilla.org) 

Могу со 100-процентной уверенностью утверждать - некоторые аддоны, не зависимо от их статуса на странице about**:addons, уже не работают. Пример: блокировщик рекламы uBlock Origin
- в списке дополнений присутствует(с надписью устаревшее), статус - включен, иконка в панели отсутствует
- about**:debugging прописано отладка
- в Explicit Allocations (about**:memory) отсутствует
Соответственно, при отсутствии блокировки реклама лезет везде.

Решение вопроса такое:
1. Заходите на страницу about**:addons (или через Меню - Дополнения)
2. Наблюдаете у расширения маркер "Устаревшее"
3. Нажимаете ссылку "Подробнее"
4. На открывшейся странице с информацией о дополнении и разработчике находите информацию о Домашней странице; переходите по указанной ссылке. Обычно, в "Домашней странице" прописан ресурс addons.mozilla.org, если там ссылка на github или авторский сайт, то там, опять же обычно, есть прямая ссылка на AMO. Если не можете найти страницу расширения, то перейдите на сайт addons.mozilla.org и поищите его там, используя форму поиска.
В результате, Вы должны оказаться на странице дополнения на addons.mozilla
5. Проверяете, есть ли у последней версии дополнения (а на AMO - последние версии, если разработчик забил на обновление, тогда Вам лучше поискать что-то аналогичное) маркер "Совместим с Firefox 57+"
6. Если пометка присутствует, удаляете установленное в Firefox дополнение и устанавливаете его новую версию.

Именно так на данный момент нужно обновлять uBlock... Его страница на AMO - https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefo...ublock-origin/
Относительно других дополнений... Некоторые умеют обновляться сами. Например, colorzilla, awesome screenshot, помощник savefrom.net и пр. 
Популярные блокираторы рекламы: uBlock Origin - необходимо обновить руками, Adblock на обновление пока забил, но работает... uBlock (без оригина) отвалился

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

